# 2008 Triganno Tribute



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi...I recently acquired a 2008 Tribute.
I cannot open the fresh water inlet on the outside of the vehicle.
After unlocking the flap, the markings on the "plug" appear to signify turning it clockwise which seems odd but the design also seems to lend itself to a clockwise turn but it will not open. 
I'm reluctant to take a spanner to it without being sure I'm going the right way.

....help please....Mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike63 said:


> Hi...I recently acquired a 2008 Tribute.
> I cannot open the fresh water inlet on the outside of the vehicle.
> After unlocking the flap, the markings on the "plug" appear to signify turning it clockwise which seems odd but the design also seems to lend itself to a clockwise turn but it will not open.
> I'm reluctant to take a spanner to it without being sure I'm going the right way.
> ...


Mike,
All of the ones that we have had were turned anti-clockwise to remove and clockwise to refit.
Have you tried turning it anti-clockwise? If it is the same as CI motorhomes then it will be a blue cap with a normal right handed thread.
Gerry


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello Mike I had this problem on my Tribby. I placed a spoon handle between the finger grips on top of the water filler plug and using the spoon as a lever turn Anticlockwise to undo. When refitting don't overtighten. You will find more about this at www.tribby.co.uk/forum if you search for "water filler ".
HTH
Chris


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers Chris....that worked....somebody obviously overtightened it....and thanks Gerry.

Can you help with something else....

I have this "power management" system installed but when I am connected to the mains supply, power is coming into the van but it does not charge the batteries.
On the top left of the screen is an led with a lightening flash symbol.
I assume this led should light up when mains connected....it doesn't.
An led below it...a fuse symbol...is not lit either...I assume this should light if a fuse is blown.

Sketchy instructions say..."If an external battery charger is used, remove the J5 bond.
Does the charger under drivers seat count as external ? and what is a J5 Bond ?

thanks muchly....Mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike, 
I don't know the Tribute, but I believe that it uses many components in common with its CI sister. The charger under the drivers seat is internal. The bond is the closest that the Italians/Chinese can get to a fuse. It is suggesting that a fuse has blown.
Gerry


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Mike, from memory there is a blue on/off switched built into the control panel on the left as you enter through the side sliding door. This swiches the panel on so you can check water levels, battery charge state and switch on lights and water pump. Is this swiched on? I think a small LED lights above it when it is. I seem to remember it needs a long press to switch it off.

If it's on then press the buttons to check the battery condition. Both leisure (habitation) and cab battery levels can be checked through the panel but ONLY the leisure habitation battery is charged when on hook up. If the habitaion battery is being charged the arch of green LEDs on the control panel will light in sequence to signify charging.

Lastly there is a red T shaped master switch under the driver's seat which switches on/off the charger and 12V supply to the habitation area. You have to pull open the plastic grill panel at the front of the driver's seat base to access this.Can't remember which way it turns to be on, but may be a quarter turn clockwise. 

Sorry if this is a bit rambling or long-winded. Ask again if you need clarification please.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

"Lastly there is a red T shaped master switch under the driver's seat which switches on/off the charger and 12V supply to the habitation area."

Cheers Chris...all that makes sense....I wondered what that red "switch" under the drivers seat was for.
It was ON...extreme right...panel live....turning it to vertical position switches it off, making panel completely dead.

Even when on, panel live, habitation battery not charging...only two lights on panel for habitation and two for vehicle battery.
Starting engine brings three lights on for both.

LCD on top left of panel is dead....should this be live ?

Thanks.....Mike


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

> On the top left of the screen is an led with a lightening flash symbol.
> I assume this led should light up when mains connected....it doesn't.


Hello Mike
Yes it should light green when mains connected and live.

Check the mains circuit breaker in your Tribby hasn't "tripped". If it has, pushing the switch upwards should restore mains in your van and light the top left green LED on the control panel. The circuit breaker is located in the small under seat locker next to the cooker. The circuit breaker is right at the back o this locker.

Good Luck
Chris


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Chris...yes, done that...power is in van...kettle working when trip is in on position.
NO green light when mains connected and live. ....any other suggestions ?

cheers....Mike


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello Mike

Have run out of ideas now. I've looked on www.tribby.co.uk/forum and found a couple of topics on similar subjects. These topics talk about similar problems to yours.......Leisure Battery not charging and Can the electrical system be over charged on the tribby forum. It might be worth adding a post to one of these topics. May also be worth starting a new topic on here just about the problem with your leisure battery charge.

Good Luck 
Chris


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers Chris...I can't get on the Tribby forum...I registered months ago but needed an email to complete registration.
Never got email but it won't let me register again so i'm locked out so to speak.

thanks again....Mike


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Mike,
I've posted a link to this topic here so you may get help from there.

If you click the contact link on www.tribby.co.uk front page you should be able to sort out your registration.

Best Wishes

Chris


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for everything Chris...I managed to get on to Tribby forum and post but no joy yet.
I understand there is a fuse somewhere on the charger unit but I can't find it.

cheers....Mike


----------

